# Hermaphrodite sheep with pictures



## username taken

Here you go - pics of my hermaphrodite lamb, Minty







Under her anus, she has an opening that she pees from, under that she has a rudimentary penis, under that she has a rudimentary vulva, and she also has two rudimentary testicles in their own separate scrotums. 

Her belly is clean no sheath/pizzle. 

Close up of the area she pees from





Close up of the penis and vulva





You can kinda vaguely see two small testicles here





I intend to shave the area down once it stops raining, to get some clearer pictures

This discovery answers quite a few questions. She was a twin which the mum rejected, so she was bottle raised. Obviously mum knew there was something wrong with her. She's also got huge horns for a female of her age. She's a touch aggressive sometimes, and occasionally she acts like a male (courtship behaviour).


----------



## Farrier!

One strange critter. She/he is lucky everything makes it out OK.


----------



## Thewife

That's just weird!
(and really grossed out the neice, thank you!)


----------



## Whispering Winds

What can be done for her?  Can you neuter her to help control some of the hormones, or how is this handled?


----------



## username taken

nothing really

she is going to go to a pet/lawnmower home, since I cant breed her, and you cant eat hermaphrodites - they produce foul tasting tough meat


----------

